# Sitting on dogs?



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray is back to crazy self which is awesome news! I have a question, does anyones V sit on their other dogs heads? He seems to do it when he wants what Baron has. Its not humping but was curious if this happens with anyone else?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D thanks for making me laugh. Hilarious, does it happen often?

Sam sits on my wife sometimes, he will sit beside me but never on me. 

LOL ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes my V would sit on dogs, She would sit on any thing, and anyone. Had a solicitor come to the door once, collage kid, went to the same school as my grandson... gave him some water and he asked if he could sit on the porch, I said sure, but my dog will sit on you... sure enough, she just backed herself up and sat on his outstretched legs... 
My V used to climb up on my other dogs head so that her front legs were on Pearls back, and Pearls head was between her legs... I think she just wanted to be above her. They would stand like that for a few seconds and then just go back to playing, Some times it would turn into a bit of a hump, but most of the time I think, she just wanted to be on her. It was always on her head, and never behind her!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I don't have any other dogs but my V will snuggle higher and higher until he's asleep on my shoulder and eventually my head if not stopped 

(ps. it looks a bit like it in this photo, but there's no head/shoulder humping involved! That would end all cuddles pretty quickly!)


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

That's what my v does with me! Snuggling on a coach always ends when he tries to climb me and sit on my head.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bristol will sit on one of our dogs, but not the other. She is almost 8 months old now and started this when we first brought her home. It seemed like she thought that dog was her replacement mommy. She sits on her every chance she gets. When they are standing, Bristol will stand under Meg. I think it is an attachment issue in our case.


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats great were not the only ones! Yes it does happen frequently when he wishes to take what our other dog has! Too cute! A true Viszla funny characteristic! 


Murray's Mom


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess that old Hungarian phrase "If you own a Vizsla, it lives on top of your head" makes more sense than I first thought.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash and Penny both do this - Cash mainly just sits on top of me, he rarely sits on Penny, but Penny sits on Cash every day and if Cash isn't around then she'll sit on me. I think that Penny just thinks of Cash as her seat, if he's laying down, Penny is on top of him! As you can see from the pictures, she's truly a lady, very modest...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

We don't have any other dogs but Finley will sit on one of he cats and stare at him while sitting on him. He will also try to sit on my chest or head when I'm laying on the floor


----------



## Sara (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha, that's so funny! I've never seen our Maiko do that to our other dog. 
He once sat on my boyfriend's head when he was lying on the couch, but hasn't done it again since.


----------

